# Hammer needs a sig



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Since I'm gold now I think I need a nice sig to show off my awesomeness. :thumb02:

I was thinking of a sig of Cruz's German suplex on Mighty Mouse.













His name should be in there somewhere too. I thought the font of the Domin8r logo on his t-shirt he wore last night looked cool but it's really about the suplex so feel free to use whatever you want. 













Something along those lines would be really nice. Plus I'll throw as much rep and creds at you as I can.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think I may have to take a stab at this, hmmmm


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'd do one, but my damn Photoshop is crap right now.

I have to "buy" it again.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M.C said:


> I'd do one, but my damn Photoshop is crap right now.
> 
> I have to "buy" it again.


Heck, i don't even use PS that much and i "bought" it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This is what I got so far, not really feeling it though. Might keep working with it. Its been so long since I touched Photoshop its ridiculous.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, I'm feeling it and it feels great. 

If you wanna keep working magic though I won't stop you.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That sig looks ridiculous. In a good way.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Toxic said:


> This is what I got so far, not really feeling it though. Might keep working with it. Its been so long since I touched Photoshop its ridiculous.


Love it. Only thing I'd change is make the actual throw image a lot bigger, I feel it's too small and your eyes get dragged away from it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So... are you still working on this or can I use it?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> So... are you still working on this or can I use it?


Umm... yeah... bump?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

shit man just got busy and forgot all about you. Sorry, Go ahead and use it if you like it, I will try to get time to tweak it but I have been real busy and can't make any promises.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks, man. Just wanted to make sure you're okay with me using it. If you feel like tweaking it, do it whenever you want, I've got no hurries.


----------

